# BlackJack Karten



## Ph!l!p123 (31. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier so ganz richitg bin, aber ich suche für mein erstes größeres GUI Projekt ganz normale Skat-Spielkarten.
Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch, wo man sowas downloaden könnte?

Alternativ könnte ich die Karten in dem Windows-Spiel ausschneiden, was aber mit viel Stress verbunden ist.

Danke schonmal, Philio


----------



## AlexSpritze (31. Mrz 2010)

Code oder Bilder?


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Mrz 2010)

AlexSpritze hat gesagt.:


> Code oder Bilder?



Ich denke er meint Bilder, wie sollte man sonst "Karten aus einem Windows Spiel ausschneiden? " 

< 1Min google-Suche zumindest das hier gefunden. Solltest also über google einiges finden können


----------



## ph!l!p123 (31. Mrz 2010)

ich such schon seit zwei tagen.. irgendwas mach ich falsch ;-) aber danke euch =)


----------



## Steev (31. Mrz 2010)

Wenn du irgendwelche Bilder aus dem Netz verwendest dann muss du aber immer auf die Lizenz bzw. auf das Copyright aufpassen. Wenn du da etwas geschütztes nimmst, dann kann es schlimme Folgen haben, die meist mit ziemlich hohen Geldstrafen behaftet sind. Es gibt jedenfalls Firmen, die nichts anderes machen, als Forderungen für wiederrechtlich verwendete Medien zu stellen...


----------



## ARadauer (1. Apr 2010)

gibt diverse skins für zb den party poker client, da sind ganz nette decks dabei... such mal in die richtung


----------



## Ph!l!p123 (1. Apr 2010)

Jetzt muss ich dochnochmal stören.
Ich bin jetzt schon ein ganzes Stück weitergekommen, die Bilder werden auch geladen und angezeigt. Mein Problem liegt jetzt aber dabei, dass, wenn ich in eclipse das Projekt als Runnable Jar exportieren will, die Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Zwar werden die Bilder mit exportiert, aber aus irgendeinem Grund findet diese meine Cards-Klasse wohl nicht mehr.

Ich mach hier mal nen Screenshot von meinem eclipse rein. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja etwas weiter helfen. Zu sehen ist darauf auch die benannte Cards-Klasse und das Laden der Bilder.

Mit freundlichen Grüßchen =)

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/525/bildschirmfoto20100401u.png


----------



## Steev (2. Apr 2010)

In einem JAR-Archiv sind die Pfade immer relativ zur Klasse, von der aus sie geladen werden zu sehen.
Das bedeutet, dass man die Bilder über getClass().getResource("data/images/yourImage.gif") laden müsste.
Dann müsstest du noch dafür sorgen, dass die Bilder auch an dem Pfad (wie gesagt, relativ zur Klasse gesehen) liegen.

Angenommen du hast ein package tests und darin die Klasse Test.java, in der du ein Bild über getClass().getResource("data/images/yourImage.gif") lädst, dann müsste das Bild unter folgender Ordnerstrucktur liegen (vom Projektordner aus gesehen:
tests/data/images/yourImage.gif

Gruß
Steev


----------

